# 5-htp



## Subhumanoid (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody here have any luck with 5-HTP? :?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Subhumanoid said:


> Anybody here have any luck with 5-HTP? :?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f56/5-htp-5-hydroxytryptophan-84151/


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I used it for awhile. Seemed to do a pretty good job, but it really upset my stomach so I had to stop. Probably isn't the same for everyone.

I'd recommend everyone give it a shot.


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 19, 2010)

Never tried it however I have used tryptophan before and it didnt have any effects on me.


----------



## jxtengyue (Sep 2, 2010)

Never had it before.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just started taking it yesterday. Some pretty vivid dreams can occur if you take it before bed. I got really happy and walked around with a big doofy grin on my face. I'm not sure if I'll continue if I don't notice a difference in a few weeks.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I've taken 5-HTP between rolls (back when I took ecstasy once a month or so) so my brain wouldn't hate me quite as much. It definitely improved my mood and helped me avoid crashes or depression.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Elizabeth419 said:


> I just started taking it yesterday. Some pretty vivid dreams can occur if you take it before bed. I got really happy and walked around with a big doofy grin on my face. I'm not sure if I'll continue if I don't notice a difference in a few weeks.


Unfortunately that effect won't last long, give it a week and you won't feel so great. You need to take long breaks for the effect to come back, and then it really becomes useless because you can't afford to take 2 weeks off. Watch out for the depression too, I've experienced suicidal thoughts within a couple of days of stopping.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Just started taking it a couple days ago. I took it a while back to deal with an MDMA crash but I didn't get to really appreciate the effects due to the crash. Took 100mg the first day then 50mg a day since then. This stuff does wonders for depression and the synergy with cannabis is absolutely fantastic. There's still some SA but it helps to keep negative thoughts from entering my head and makes me feel more confident. I would actually compare it to a really small dose of MDMA. Gonna keep doing for a couple days then stop for a week.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

This stuff in dangerous, It gave me weird heart beat palpitations.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the approach of treating depression with just 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine is flawed. It replicates the conventional medicine treatment but with natural substances.

Did you know there are supplements that contain all known aminoacids ? This way you raise all neurotransmitters (there are about 100 of them!) instead of just serotonin and the catecholamines, because this latter approach creates chemical imbalances after some days of use.

When I started researching the aminoacids a couple of years ago, all the info I could find regarding depression had to deal with 5-HTP and Tyrosine/Phenylalanine. Later on, I read about a man called Allen Darmen who cured himself and his son by using the whole range of aminoacids plus the full range of minerals and vitamins. _I_ think this is the way to go.


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

Robertz, what supplements contain all the known aminoacids? I think I've been on the blog of the person you're referring to, but his list of things he takes was really long and would cost a mini-fortune to buy everything on it. Is there a condensed list of supplements?


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

renski said:


> Unfortunately that effect won't last long, give it a week and you won't feel so great. You need to take long breaks for the effect to come back, and then it really becomes useless because you can't afford to take 2 weeks off. Watch out for the depression too, I've experienced suicidal thoughts within a couple of days of stopping.


I actually didn't like the effect it gave me. I was hoping it would cheer me up and and give me a little more confidence. Instead I was laughing in my bed at nothing lol. Entertaining, but not something I would want in the long term.

Did you find it stopped working altogether after a week? How much did you take on a regular daily basis?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

ElRey said:


> Robertz, what supplements contain all the known aminoacids? I think I've been on the blog of the person you're referring to, but his list of things he takes was really long and would cost a mini-fortune to buy everything on it. Is there a condensed list of supplements?


The newer list of supplements he takes is here: http://nutrientscure.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/willys-baggie-iii-a-further-improvement/

And yes, I also think you don't need all that stuff. The aminoacids, minerals, vitamins and fatty acids are a must though. You also need to get rid of candida or parasites (if you have them of course) to optimize your digestive system.

I will get my order next week, so i'll keep you informed.


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

I agree it's probably best to supplement all the aminos. Free form are best. Some of us may have trouble digesting and absorbing proteins. As for 5htp, I found tryptophan is a better alternative. Interstingly tryp worked best for me when taken with probiotics. This helped me hugely in getting off lexapro.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

clovereater said:


> Interstingly tryp worked best for me when taken with probiotics.


That is a big clue. I think a lot of disorders start at the digestive system. Considering we are mostly water + aminos, and knowing as we know that neurostransmitters are made of aminoacids, it is logical to think that if our digestive system (where we get our aminoacids from) is not working properly, "mental" illness will develop.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Elizabeth419 said:


> I actually didn't like the effect it gave me. I was hoping it would cheer me up and and give me a little more confidence. Instead I was laughing in my bed at nothing lol. Entertaining, but not something I would want in the long term.
> 
> Did you find it stopped working altogether after a week? How much did you take on a regular daily basis?


I can't remember exactly, the positive thoughts lasted a couple of weeks I think..

I took about 200-300mg daily for about 5 months, I was taking it to help me sleep..


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

I take it nightly at bed time as it makes me sleepy. It says i should take 2 capsules daily but i just take the 1 nightly. Definitely helps somewhat with anxiety. It helps curb my appetite a bit too.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

robertz, what would be the point of taking a supplement with all the amino acids? I thought they competed with each other to enter the brain, so how would that work?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

DrewDrewson said:


> robertz, what would be the point of taking a supplement with all the amino acids? I thought they competed with each other to enter the brain, so how would that work?


Hi there Drew,

That's exactly what prevented me from trying the full range of aminoacids a couple of years ago, when I started researching the aminoacids, but I can ensure you that it works *much *better than taking single aminoacids.

Do yourself a favor and buy a bottle of full range aminoacids 

P.D: I use the brand "Anabol Naturals" that is the best one I could find at iherb.com. The exact product is called "Amino Balance", which is available in capsules and powder (cheaper).


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually taking this stuff, humm I don't see any major improvements yet  been taking it for a week now maybe it's too soon to notice any changes


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

It seems like it helps me somewhat. I felt worse when I ran out for a few days, I know that much.


----------



## RelentlessHamster (Aug 9, 2010)

well actually I do feel a bit more motivated and my overall mood has improved and this doesn't have as much side-effects as regular prescription anti-depressives


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

robertz said:


> Hi there Drew,
> 
> That's exactly what prevented me from trying the full range of aminoacids a couple of years ago, when I started researching the aminoacids, but I can ensure you that it works *much *better than taking single aminoacids.
> 
> ...


robertz, do you think it'd be OK to use this as well as sceletium? Does anyone know? Sceletium is considered by some to be a natural ssri. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

ElRey said:


> robertz, do you think it'd be OK to use this as well as sceletium? Does anyone know? Sceletium is considered by some to be a natural ssri. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I'm sorry, but I don't really know sceletium. I know of its existence by you. It's really hard to know if there will be interactions unless you try it. I take a lot of supplements and when I introduce a new one, I always start with a low dose for a few days, and if everything goes well, I increase the dose.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Took it years ago and it did help. Effectiveness weared off though and it made me very emotionally numb. Under 200mg a day didnt help anxiety but 200-300mg did. Caused major sexual side effects at those dosages, insomnia and bad nausea. I heard it can cause heart problems too. I started on zoloft now and it works much better, with less side effects and it's not sedating or doesnt kill my libido as much as 5-htp.


----------

